# The Gigaminx example solve thread



## Megaminx lover (Dec 13, 2022)

Hope this doesn't constitute spamming

This took me 3 hours and I'm not doing it again for at least the next 6 months

Scramble:
3dr2 4d 3dr2 3d' 3dr2 3d2 4dr2' 3d2 4dr' 3d2' Uv2
4dr2 3d2' 4dr 4d2' 3dr' 3d 4dr 3d2' 4dr2' 3d Uv'
3dr 3d' 4dr' 4d 4dr 4d2' 3dr 4d2' 3dr 4d2' Uv2
3dr 4d' 4dr 4d2 4dr2 4d' 4dr 3d' 4dr2' 4d2' Uv'
3dr2 4d 4dr2' 3d2 4dr 3d2 4dr2 4d2' 3dr2 3d Uv2
3dr2 4d' 3dr2 4d2 3dr 4d2 4dr2' 3d2 4dr2 4d2 Uv2
4dr' 3d2 4dr 4d2 4dr2 3d2' 4dr' 4d' 3dr 4d2 Uv
3dr 4d 3dr' 4d2' 4dr2' 3d' 4dr2 4d 4dr 3d' Uv
4dr 4d2 4dr2' 4d 4dr2 4d 3dr2' 3d2 3dr2 4d2 Uv'
3dr2 3d2 4dr 4d' 3dr 3d2' 3dr 3d2 3dr' 4d2 Uv'
3dr 3d 4dr2' 4d2' 4dr' 4d 3dr2' 4d' 3dr2' 4d2 Uv2'
3dr2 3d' 4dr2' 4d' 3dr2 4d' 4dr2' 4d2 4dr 4d2 Uv
4dr2' 4d' 4dr' 4d2 4dr2' 4d2 4dr' 3d 3dr 3d2' Uv2
4dr2' 4d2' 3dr 3d 4dr 3d 3dr2' 4d' 4dr2' 3d2' Uv
3dr2' 3d2' 4dr2' 3d2' 4dr 3d 3dr2' 4d' 3dr' 3d2 Uv'
3dr2' 4d 3dr' 3d 4dr 3d2' 3dr' 4d' 4dr2 4d' Uv2
4dr2' 4d2' 3dr2' 3d 4dr2 3d2' 3dr' 4d2 3dr' 4d2 Uv
3dr2 3d 4dr2 3d 4dr 3d2 3dr 3d 3dr' 4d Uv
3dr2 4d2 3dr2' 4d2' 3dr 4d' 4dr' 4d2' 4dr 3d2 Uv'
4dr2' 3d2 3dr2' 4d' 4dr 3d2' 3dr2 4d2' 4dr2' 3d2' Uv2
4dr' 4d2' 4dr 3d' 3dr 3d' 4dr 4d2' 3dr 3d2' Uv
4dr 3d' 4dr2' 4d' 3dr 3d 3dr 4d2 3dr' 4d Uv'
4dr2 3d2 4dr2 4d 3dr 3d2 4dr2' 3d 3dr2 4d2 Uv
3dr' 3d2' 4dr 4d 3dr2' 3d' 3dr2' 4d2 3dr 4d2 Uv2'
4dr2' 3d2 3dr' 3d2' 4dr2 4d 4dr' 3d' 4dr2' 3d2' Uv2'
4dr' 4d 4dr 3d2 4dr' 3d' 4dr' 4d 3dr 3d' Uv
4dr2 4d' 3dr 4d 4dr' 3d' 3dr' 3d 3dr2' 3d2' Uv2'
4dr' 4d' 3dr 3d2 4dr2 4d 4dr2 4d2' 4dr 3d2 Uv2
3dr' 4d' 3dr2' 3d2 3dr2' 3d2' 3dr' 4d 3dr 3d' Uv'
3dr2 3d 3dr' 3d2' 3dr 3d 3dr2 3d' 3dr2' 4d2' Uv'

Rv Lv' Rv Uv2 //Inspection
F' r Uv r' Rv FR2' r2' FR Rv' r2 U r Lv' Uv' FR r' FR' Fv U' l2' Lv' u' F2 r' Uv Rv L' Rv Uv' L u' r F Rv' Rv' r2' U2' r //White
Rv F' r U r' Rv FR2 r2 U r2' Rv' FR' U2' Rv FR' Rv' r2' U' r2 Lv' r F' Lv Uv' U' r2 U r2' F' Rv' r2 U r' Rv Lv' U Lv' F2 l2 F' l2' r F2 Fv2 Rv' r2 U2' r2' //Yellow
Fv' Rv' Fv l F' l' F U' l F' l' Rv' U2 r2 FR U' r2' Uv U2' r Uv' r2' FR' r2 Uv Fv' Rv' U2 r2 U' r' F' r' F' u2' F u2 Uv2 R2' FRv Fv Rv l2' U2 l2 //Blue
Fv' Rv' Fv l F l' F' U' l F l' Rv Fv' r2 F' Fv r U' r' Rv Lv' F' U r' F r Lv F' Rv' U' r2 U r2' Uv Fv' r' FR r Rv' FR2' U2 r2' Rv Fv U r U2' r' //Red
Fv Uv' F U' r U' r' F r' FR r U2' r U r' Lv' U2 l' U l Lv U r U' r' Uv FR' r' FR' r U r U2' r' //Green
Fv Rv' r U r' U' l F2' l' U r U r' Uv' FR fl FR' fl' F' r U r' F2' r' FR' r F r U r' Lv' r fl FR fl' r2 Rv' Fv F' U' r U2 r' //Purple
Fv' Fv' R F2' u U F2' R' u Uv' F FR2' D2' //WR
R Uv' FL' F FL u2 L2' D2 FR2 F' u2 Uv2' F2 D2' FL2 //WY
R' u2' Uv2 F2' FR2' //WG
Uv' FL' F FL u2' R2' Uv R u F' D FL2 D' //WB
Uv' FR F' FR' u2' Uv R2 L2' u2 L U2' Uv F R' FR2 //WP
Uv' FR F2 FR' u2 R2 L2' u2 Uv2 R2' F2 FRv Fv' R' F R F' U2 Fv U2' Uv' Fv Uv' U2 R U' R' //1st pair (WRG)
Rv' Fv U R u2' R2' U' L u' Fv' Rv R' U2 R U L2 Uv' Rv Uv' Rv R' U R2 U' R' //2nd pair (WYB)
Rv' Fv F2 u' U2 L R2 u2' Uv Lv' U2 R' F R F' R' F R F' //3rd pair (WBR)
Lv L R' u2' R2' F R' F' u R2 Uv2 Rv U2' L' U L //4th pair (WGP)
Rv' L F2 u2 U R' L2 u F2 L2' Rv U R U2' R' U Fv' Uv U2' L' U L //5th pair (WYP)
Uv U' F l F l' U' l F l' Rv r FR2 r' FR U r2 U r2' Rv r' FR r F' l F' l' U Rv' l' U2' l //Lime
Uv Rv Fv' F' U' r U' r' F r U' r' Lv' FL2' Lv l2 U l2' F' fr' FL fr F' L u' F u F' U r U2' r' //Orange
Lv' Fv2 Rv r' U' r Uv2 U F' r' F r F U' l' U' l Uv2' F R2 u' R2 u Uv r U2' r' //Khaki
L2' Uv Fv F2 r2' F' r2 U2 r' F' r Rv' U Rv r2' F' r2 F' U2' Rv' l' U' l Rv U' l F2' l' //Magenta
Uv2 U l' U' l F U' r U2 r' F2' U r U2' r' U2' r U r' U2' r U' r' U' r U r' //Cyan and Silver
u2' Uv2' R U R' F R' F' R u2' R U R' //SL
L2 U L2 U' L U2' F R' F' R u' U2 F2' R' u L' U L //SO
U R U' R' u' R' F' R F2' u Uv' R U' R2 U' R2 //SC
u' U' L R2' U R' u2' Uv R U2 R' //RM
u R U2' R' L' U' L R U' R' u' R U2' R' //GC
Uv' R2 U' R2' Uv2' U' F R' F' R L' U2 L u Uv2' R' F R F' R U' R' u R' F' R F //YO
R U' R' u' Uv R U R' F R' F' R u' R U2' R' //SM
Uv R2' U R2 L' U L u' R' F R F' R U' R' u L2' U' L2 F R' F' R //BM
Uv2' u R' F R F' R U' R' u F R F' R' //GK
L2' U' L2' U L' u' Uv' R U R' F R' F' R u2 R U' R' //SK
L2 U2 L2 U2' L u2 Uv' R' F R F' R U' R' u' Uv' L' U L //LM
Uv R U R' u2' //GO
L2 U L2' R U' R' Uv R U2 R' u2' R U R' F R' F' R F' L F L' u R U2 R' //RK
u2' R U' R' u' R U R' //YL
Uv2' L' U2' L Uv2 R U2' R' u2' Uv2 R2' U' R2' U R' //CO
u //Restore centers
Uv' R' F' R F2' R' U R u' U R U' R' u //MK
Uv' L U L' R2 u2' R' U' R u' Uv' R' F R F' R U' R' u2' //PO, PC
Uv2 R' F R u' R' F R F' R U' R' u R' F' R F2' Uv' u R' F R F' R U' R' u' //BL, PC
Uv' U' R' F2 Rv' U2' F R2' //Y star
Rv Fv Uv' U' R' F R F' R U' R' //Y 1st pair
Uv Fv' Uv U' R Fv' F2 R' F2' R //Y 2nd pair
Fv Uv' U2 R' U R2 U' R' //Y 3rd pair
Uv Rv' L U' F R2' //B star
Uv Rv' L Rv Uv FL L' U2 L FL' //B 1st pair
R' U' R Uv' R U2 R' U R U' R' //B 2nd pair
Fv U2' F R' F' //R star
Uv U Fv' Uv' R' U' R //R 1st pair
U2 Rv U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //R 2nd pair
Uv R U' R U2' R' U R U' R2' //GP pair
Uv U' R U R' U' R U R' //P pair
Uv' U R U' R' Uv' U' R' U R //G pair
U' F R U R' U' F' //EO
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R //CO
U R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2' //EP
Uv2' R' BR' R BR R' F' R BR' R' F BR R Uv R' BR' R BR R' F' R BR' R' F BR R //CP

https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?puzzle=gigaminx&setup-alg=3dr2+4d+3dr2+3d'+3dr2+3d2+4dr2'+3d2+4dr'+3d2'+Uv2 4dr2+3d2'+4dr+4d2'+3dr'+3d+4dr+3d2'+4dr2'+3d+Uv' 3dr+3d'+4dr'+4d+4dr+4d2'+3dr+4d2'+3dr+4d2'+Uv2 3dr+4d'+4dr+4d2+4dr2+4d'+4dr+3d'+4dr2'+4d2'+Uv' 3dr2+4d+4dr2'+3d2+4dr+3d2+4dr2+4d2'+3dr2+3d+Uv2 3dr2+4d'+3dr2+4d2+3dr+4d2+4dr2'+3d2+4dr2+4d2+Uv2 4dr'+3d2+4dr+4d2+4dr2+3d2'+4dr'+4d'+3dr+4d2+Uv 3dr+4d+3dr'+4d2'+4dr2'+3d'+4dr2+4d+4dr+3d'+Uv 4dr+4d2+4dr2'+4d+4dr2+4d+3dr2'+3d2+3dr2+4d2+Uv' 3dr2+3d2+4dr+4d'+3dr+3d2'+3dr+3d2+3dr'+4d2+Uv' 3dr+3d+4dr2'+4d2'+4dr'+4d+3dr2'+4d'+3dr2'+4d2+Uv2' 3dr2+3d'+4dr2'+4d'+3dr2+4d'+4dr2'+4d2+4dr+4d2+Uv 4dr2'+4d'+4dr'+4d2+4dr2'+4d2+4dr'+3d+3dr+3d2'+Uv2 4dr2'+4d2'+3dr+3d+4dr+3d+3dr2'+4d'+4dr2'+3d2'+Uv 3dr2'+3d2'+4dr2'+3d2'+4dr+3d+3dr2'+4d'+3dr'+3d2+Uv' 3dr2'+4d+3dr'+3d+4dr+3d2'+3dr'+4d'+4dr2+4d'+Uv2 4dr2'+4d2'+3dr2'+3d+4dr2+3d2'+3dr'+4d2+3dr'+4d2+Uv 3dr2+3d+4dr2+3d+4dr+3d2+3dr+3d+3dr'+4d+Uv 3dr2+4d2+3dr2'+4d2'+3dr+4d'+4dr'+4d2'+4dr+3d2+Uv' 4dr2'+3d2+3dr2'+4d'+4dr+3d2'+3dr2+4d2'+4dr2'+3d2'+Uv2 4dr'+4d2'+4dr+3d'+3dr+3d'+4dr+4d2'+3dr+3d2'+Uv 4dr+3d'+4dr2'+4d'+3dr+3d+3dr+4d2+3dr'+4d+Uv' 4dr2+3d2+4dr2+4d+3dr+3d2+4dr2'+3d+3dr2+4d2+Uv 3dr'+3d2'+4dr+4d+3dr2'+3d'+3dr2'+4d2+3dr+4d2+Uv2' 4dr2'+3d2+3dr'+3d2'+4dr2+4d+4dr'+3d'+4dr2'+3d2'+Uv2' 4dr'+4d+4dr+3d2+4dr'+3d'+4dr'+4d+3dr+3d'+Uv 4dr2+4d'+3dr+4d+4dr'+3d'+3dr'+3d+3dr2'+3d2'+Uv2' 4dr'+4d'+3dr+3d2+4dr2+4d+4dr2+4d2'+4dr+3d2+Uv2 3dr'+4d'+3dr2'+3d2+3dr2'+3d2'+3dr'+4d+3dr+3d'+Uv' 3dr2+3d+3dr'+3d2'+3dr+3d+3dr2+3d'+3dr2'+4d2'+Uv'&alg=Rv+Lv'+Rv+Uv2+//Inspection F'+r+Uv+r'+Rv+FR2'+r2'+FR+Rv'+r2+U+r+Lv'+Uv'+FR+r'+FR'+Fv+U'+l2'+Lv'+u'+F2+r'+Uv+Rv+L'+Rv+Uv'+L+u'+r+F+Rv'+Rv'+r2'+U2'+r+//White Rv+F'+r+U+r'+Rv+FR2+r2+U+r2'+Rv'+FR'+U2'+Rv+FR'+Rv'+r2'+U'+r2+Lv'+r+F'+Lv+Uv'+U'+r2+U+r2'+F'+Rv'+r2+U+r'+Rv+Lv'+U+Lv'+F2+l2+F'+l2'+r+F2+Fv2+Rv'+r2+U2'+r2'+//Yellow Fv'+Rv'+Fv+l+F'+l'+F+U'+l+F'+l'+Rv'+U2+r2+FR+U'+r2'+Uv+U2'+r+Uv'+r2'+FR'+r2+Uv+Fv'+Rv'+U2+r2+U'+r'+F'+r'+F'+u2'+F+u2+Uv2+R2'+FRv+Fv+Rv+l2'+U2+l2+//Blue Fv'+Rv'+Fv+l+F+l'+F'+U'+l+F+l'+Rv+Fv'+r2+F'+Fv+r+U'+r'+Rv+Lv'+F'+U+r'+F+r+Lv+F'+Rv'+U'+r2+U+r2'+Uv+Fv'+r'+FR+r+Rv'+FR2'+U2+r2'+Rv+Fv+U+r+U2'+r'+//Red Fv+Uv'+F+U'+r+U'+r'+F+r'+FR+r+U2'+r+U+r'+Lv'+U2+l'+U+l+Lv+U+r+U'+r'+Uv+FR'+r'+FR'+r+U+r+U2'+r'+//Green Fv+Rv'+r+U+r'+U'+l+F2'+l'+U+r+U+r'+Uv'+FR+fl+FR'+fl'+F'+r+U+r'+F2'+r'+FR'+r+F+r+U+r'+Lv'+r+fl+FR+fl'+r2+Rv'+Fv+F'+U'+r+U2+r'+//Purple Fv'+Fv'+R+F2'+u+U+F2'+R'+u+Uv'+F+FR2'+D2'+//WR R+Uv'+FL'+F+FL+u2+L2'+D2+FR2+F'+u2+Uv2'+F2+D2'+FL2+//WY R'+u2'+Uv2+F2'+FR2'+//WG Uv'+FL'+F+FL+u2'+R2'+Uv+R+u+F'+D+FL2+D'+//WB Uv'+FR+F'+FR'+u2'+Uv+R2+L2'+u2+L+U2'+Uv+F+R'+FR2+//WP Uv'+FR+F2+FR'+u2+R2+L2'+u2+Uv2+R2'+F2+FRv+Fv'+R'+F+R+F'+U2+Fv+U2'+Uv'+Fv+Uv'+U2+R+U'+R'+//1st+pair+(WRG) Rv'+Fv+U+R+u2'+R2'+U'+L+u'+Fv'+Rv+R'+U2+R+U+L2+Uv'+Rv+Uv'+Rv+R'+U+R2+U'+R'+//2nd+pair+(WYB) Rv'+Fv+F2+u'+U2+L+R2+u2'+Uv+Lv'+U2+R'+F+R+F'+R'+F+R+F'+//3rd+pair+(WBR) Lv+L+R'+u2'+R2'+F+R'+F'+u+R2+Uv2+Rv+U2'+L'+U+L+//4th+pair+(WGP) Rv'+L+F2+u2+U+R'+L2+u+F2+L2'+Rv+U+R+U2'+R'+U+Fv'+Uv+U2'+L'+U+L+//5th+pair+(WYP) Uv+U'+F+l+F+l'+U'+l+F+l'+Rv+r+FR2+r'+FR+U+r2+U+r2'+Rv+r'+FR+r+F'+l+F'+l'+U+Rv'+l'+U2'+l+//Lime Uv+Rv+Fv'+F'+U'+r+U'+r'+F+r+U'+r'+Lv'+FL2'+Lv+l2+U+l2'+F'+fr'+FL+fr+F'+L+u'+F+u+F'+U+r+U2'+r'+//Orange Lv'+Fv2+Rv+r'+U'+r+Uv2+U+F'+r'+F+r+F+U'+l'+U'+l+Uv2'+F+R2+u'+R2+u+Uv+r+U2'+r'+//Khaki L2'+Uv+Fv+F2+r2'+F'+r2+U2+r'+F'+r+Rv'+U+Rv+r2'+F'+r2+F'+U2'+Rv'+l'+U'+l+Rv+U'+l+F2'+l'+//Magenta Uv2+U+l'+U'+l+F+U'+r+U2+r'+F2'+U+r+U2'+r'+U2'+r+U+r'+U2'+r+U'+r'+U'+r+U+r'+//Cyan+and+Silver u2'+Uv2'+R+U+R'+F+R'+F'+R+u2'+R+U+R'+//SL L2+U+L2+U'+L+U2'+F+R'+F'+R+u'+U2+F2'+R'+u+L'+U+L+//SO U+R+U'+R'+u'+R'+F'+R+F2'+u+Uv'+R+U'+R2+U'+R2+//SC u'+U'+L+R2'+U+R'+u2'+Uv+R+U2+R'+//RM u+R+U2'+R'+L'+U'+L+R+U'+R'+u'+R+U2'+R'+//GC Uv'+R2+U'+R2'+Uv2'+U'+F+R'+F'+R+L'+U2+L+u+Uv2'+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u+R'+F'+R+F+//YO R+U'+R'+u'+Uv+R+U+R'+F+R'+F'+R+u'+R+U2'+R'+//SM Uv+R2'+U+R2+L'+U+L+u'+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u+L2'+U'+L2+F+R'+F'+R+//BM Uv2'+u+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u+F+R+F'+R'+//GK L2'+U'+L2'+U+L'+u'+Uv'+R+U+R'+F+R'+F'+R+u2+R+U'+R'+//SK L2+U2+L2+U2'+L+u2+Uv'+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u'+Uv'+L'+U+L+//LM Uv+R+U+R'+u2'+//GO L2+U+L2'+R+U'+R'+Uv+R+U2+R'+u2'+R+U+R'+F+R'+F'+R+F'+L+F+L'+u+R+U2+R'+//RK u2'+R+U'+R'+u'+R+U+R'+//YL Uv2'+L'+U2'+L+Uv2+R+U2'+R'+u2'+Uv2+R2'+U'+R2'+U+R'+//CO u+//Restore+centers Uv'+R'+F'+R+F2'+R'+U+R+u'+U+R+U'+R'+u+//MK Uv'+L+U+L'+R2+u2'+R'+U'+R+u'+Uv'+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u2'+//PO,+PC Uv2+R'+F+R+u'+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u+R'+F'+R+F2'+Uv'+u+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+u'+//BL,+PC Uv'+U'+R'+F2+Rv'+U2'+F+R2'+//Y+star Rv+Fv+Uv'+U'+R'+F+R+F'+R+U'+R'+//Y+1st+pair Uv+Fv'+Uv+U'+R+Fv'+F2+R'+F2'+R+//Y+2nd+pair Fv+Uv'+U2+R'+U+R2+U'+R'+//Y+3rd+pair Uv+Rv'+L+U'+F+R2'+//B+star Uv+Rv'+L+Rv+Uv+FL+L'+U2+L+FL'+//B+1st+pair R'+U'+R+Uv'+R+U2+R'+U+R+U'+R'+//B+2nd+pair Fv+U2'+F+R'+F'+//R+star Uv+U+Fv'+Uv'+R'+U'+R+//R+1st+pair U2+Rv+U2'+R+U'+R'+U'+R+U'+R'+U+R+U'+R'+//R+2nd+pair Uv+R+U'+R+U2'+R'+U+R+U'+R2'+//GP+pair Uv+U'+R+U+R'+U'+R+U+R'+//P+pair Uv'+U+R+U'+R'+Uv'+U'+R'+U+R+//G+pair U'+F+R+U+R'+U'+F'+//EO U+R'+U'+R+U'+R'+U2+R+U+R'+U'+R+U'+R'+U2+R+//CO U+R2+U2'+R2'+U'+R2+U2'+R2'+//EP Uv2'+R'+BR'+R+BR+R'+F'+R+BR'+R'+F+BR+R+Uv+R'+BR'+R+BR+R'+F'+R+BR'+R'+F+BR+R+//CP


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 13, 2022)

That’s insane. You have my respect


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2022)

That’s crazy. Don’t know how many example solves you’re gonna get, but mad respect to those who do one


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2023)

Megaminx lover said:


> Hope this doesn't constitute spamming
> 
> This took me 3 hours and I'm not doing it again for at least the next 6 months
> 
> ...


Intense reconstruction, this is insane yo!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

gigaminx lover


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 2, 2023)

Megaminx lover said:


> Hope this doesn't constitute spamming
> 
> This took me 3 hours and I'm not doing it again for at least the next 6 months
> 
> ...


you are truly a gigaminx-chad


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 2, 2023)

Megaminx lover said:


> Hope this doesn't constitute spamming
> 
> This took me 3 hours and I'm not doing it again for at least the next 6 months
> 
> ...


Bro created a whole movie in Twizzle


----------



## Imsoosm (Jan 2, 2023)

Megaminx lover said:


> Hope this doesn't constitute spamming
> 
> This took me 3 hours and I'm not doing it again for at least the next 6 months
> 
> ...


You didn't generate another scramble for the second person...


----------



## Cale S (Sunday at 5:14 AM)

Spoiler: scramble



4r2' 4d' 3r2' 3d' 3r2 3d2 3r2' 4d2 4r2 4d' Uv2 3r 3d2' 4r2 4d2 3r2' 4d2 4r2' 4d2 3r2 3d Uv' 3r2' 4d' 4r 3d 3r 3d2' 4r' 4d2' 3r2 4d Uv' 4r' 4d2' 4r2 3d2 3r2' 4d 4r' 4d2 4r' 4d2 Uv2' 4r 3d2' 4r2 3d2 4r' 4d2 3r2 4d' 3r2' 4d2' Uv 3r2 3d 3r' 4d2 4r 3d' 4r2 3d2' 3r' 4d' Uv 3r' 3d2 4r 4d2' 4r2' 4d' 4r' 3d2' 3r2 4d2 Uv2 4r' 3d2 4r' 3d' 3r2' 3d' 4r2 4d2 3r' 3d2' Uv2 3r 3d2 3r' 4d' 4r2 3d' 4r 3d2 3r 3d2 Uv' 4r2 3d' 4r2' 4d2 3r' 3d' 3r 4d' 3r2' 4d2 Uv2 4r2 4d2 3r2' 3d2' 3r' 3d' 4r' 3d2' 4r' 3d Uv2' 3r 3d2' 4r 4d2 4r2 3d' 4r' 4d 3r2' 3d2' Uv2' 4r' 3d' 4r' 3d 3r2 3d2 4r 3d2' 4r 3d Uv 4r 3d' 3r2' 4d2' 4r2 3d 3r 3d2' 3r 3d Uv2' 3r2 3d' 4r 3d2 4r 4d 3r' 4d' 3r2 3d2' Uv2 3r2 4d2 4r2 3d2' 4r' 4d2 3r 3d 3r' 3d2 Uv2' 3r' 4d2' 4r' 3d2 3r2' 4d2 4r 3d2 3r' 4d2' Uv2' 3r' 4d 4r2' 4d 3r' 4d' 3r 4d' 3r' 4d2 Uv2' 4r' 3d2' 4r2 4d2 4r 4d2' 3r2' 3d2 3r2' 4d Uv' 3r 3d 4r 3d2' 4r2' 4d' 3r2 3d 4r' 4d2' Uv 3r2' 4d' 4r2 4d' 3r2' 4d2' 3r2' 4d' 4r' 3d Uv2 3r2' 3d 3r 4d2 3r 3d2 4r 4d 3r2 3d2' Uv2' 4r' 4d2 3r2' 3d 3r 4d2' 4r' 4d 3r' 3d Uv 3r' 4d' 3r2' 4d 4r2 4d2 4r2 3d2 3r2 4d' Uv 4r2 3d2' 3r2' 4d 3r' 3d2 4r2' 4d2' 4r 4d2' Uv2 4r 4d' 3r2 4d' 3r2' 3d2' 3r2' 3d 4r2' 4d' Uv 4r 4d' 3r 4d2 4r2 4d' 4r' 3d2' 4r 3d Uv2 3r2 3d 3r2' 3d2' 3r2' 4d' 3r' 3d2 4r 4d Uv2 3r2 3d' 3r2' 3d 4r2' 3d 4r2 3d2 4r2' 3d2 Uv 3r 3d 3r2' 3d' 4r' 4d2' 4r' 4d' 3r 4d2 Uv2





Spoiler: solution



Uv' Rv2 Lv' // inspection
u R F' u F' fl2 Lv2' r2 Rv' L F' u Uv FR r' FR U r2 U r2' Uv' U f' // white center (19)
fr FR' fl' F2 fl r Lv' FR F r' FR U' r2 Lv2' FR r2 Uv2 DR2 r U r2 U2' r2 // blue center (39)
Fv' Uv r' F2 r F2 U l' Uv' U2' f2' Uv' Lv' Fv' F' U2' r U r U2 r' l2 U2' l2' // red center (57)
Uv' F' U2' r' F r Uv' U' l F2 u' Uv2 r FR r' L f2 L f2' Uv2 F' fr F2 fr' Uv L2 u2' // green center (79)
Uv2' L2' u L2 u' Uv' U' r U r' U r' Uv fr R fr' Fv U2' l' U' l Fv' U2' r2' FR2' r2 L' f2 // purple center (102)
Fv' Uv FL' F2 fr' FL2 fr l2' U l2 r' F2 r fr F2 fr' Uv2 F u F2 r U r' Uv2 r2 U2 r2' // yellow center (125)

Uv R' u' F2' R2' u Uv' F FR2' // WY edge (132)
Uv FR2' R u' fr R' fr' FR' D FL D' // WP edge (142)
F2' R u' F2' R2 u2 F2 R' FR2 // WB edge (151)
Uv2' FL' F R' u Uv' FL2' Fv' r U' r' R' FR Fv // WR edge (161)
U2 L u' R' FR2 // WG edge (166)

R Uv' F u2 Uv L2 Uv FR F2 FR' Uv2' u R U R2' Lv' R U2 R' Lv // RB pair (180)
Uv' F2 u2' F' FR r U' r' Uv' L2' U2' Uv FR R' FR2' // BY pair (192)
Uv' F2 u' F2' r U' r' F2' R' FR F2 FR' // YP pair (203)
Uv2' F2' R2' u' F2' R' u2 L2' U' F' U FL' L2 F' FL // RG pair (217)
Uv' F2 u2 F2 u2' Uv' F' R2' F' R Uv2' U FR2 R2' FR2' // GP pair (229)

F' r' F L' u' r R2 F u Uv' Fv F' U r U2' r' Fv' R L u2' // cyan center (246)
F2' Rv' r2 U2' r2' FR2 r U2 r U' r2' Uv' F U2' r' F2' FR2' r F' r2 F2 r2' Fv' // cream center (266)
Uv' U' F' r' F' r U r' F' r Rv' r2 U2 r2' F l' U2 l FR' r2 U2 r2' Rv // orange center (286)
Uv F2 l F l' F' U2 r U' r' F2 L2 // OP edge (297)
R F U2' r' F2 r F R l' U l Uv L2 U' R2 Uv' L2' U2 L2 // yellow orange pair (314)
// realize I messed up the yellow center earlier
2L' F r U2' r' F' 2L // fix yellow center (321)
Uv F2 R2 2R U 2R' F2' U2' Uv R2 // purple cyan edge (329)
Uv' F' R2' F' U' l' U l F' R U r U2' r' U r U' r' U' F2' L Uv2 R U2 R' // cyan orange pair (352)
Uv2' F2 L U' l F2' l' L' F' r U' r' R' F' Uv R F2 R' // green cyan pair (368)
Uv' L' F2 U2' l' U l R F' U r U' r' F' R2' // cream green edge (382)
Uv' U2' l F2' l' L' U L F' r U2' r' Uv R' U2 F' L' R2 F2 R' // red cream pair (400)
Uv' F U l F' l' L' U L F' r U2' r' R2' F' Uv R' F U' R // cream cyan pair (418)
Uv' r U' r' R2' u' R2 u U2' r U r' Uv r' F r Uv' F2 r U r' U2 F' r U' r' Uv F U' r U2 r' Uv' // pink center (446)
F2' U2' r' F r F l' U2' l F2 U' R2 // pink red edge (458)
l F' l' L' U L F' r U2' r' F2 U2' F2' R2' F' R2 // pink cream edge (474)
R F' R' U2 l' U2 l F' r U2' r' F2' U2' R2 U R2' // pink blue edge (490)
r U2 r' F U r U r' U' 2L F 2L' // last two centers (502)
R' F2 R u' U R U' R' u // lime gray edge (511)
L' U' L u' U R U' R' u L' U L u' R U2' R' u // cream gray edge (528)
F2 u' F R' F' R u U' F u U' L' U L u' // cycle some edges (543)
Uv' R' U R2' u R U2' R' u' Uv // gray cyan and lime blue (551)
L F2' L' Uv' u R U R' F R' F' R u' // last two edges (563)
R U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 // lime blue yellow block (572)
Uv U' R U' R' U R U' R' // lime pink pair (580)
Uv' R U2' R' U2 F' U' F // make sq + EO (587)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // solve F2L pair (595)
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // sune to solve edges (603)
U2' L U' R' U L' U' R // Niklas (611)
Uv F U2' R' FR' R U' R' FR R U2' F' // A perm (622)



Twizzle

Next scramble: 


Spoiler



3r2' 3d 4r 3d2 3r2' 3d2' 4r2' 4d2 4r' 4d' Uv 4r2' 4d2 3r' 4d' 4r 3d2' 3r' 4d' 3r' 3d' Uv' 3r2' 3d2 3r 3d' 3r' 4d2 4r' 3d' 4r 3d Uv' 4r 4d2 3r2 3d' 3r2 4d 3r' 3d2' 4r' 3d' Uv2' 4r' 3d' 3r2 3d2' 4r 4d2 4r2' 4d 3r 3d2 Uv2 3r 4d2 4r2' 4d' 3r' 4d' 3r2' 4d2 3r 3d' Uv2' 3r2' 3d' 3r 3d2 4r2' 3d' 3r2 3d 3r' 3d' Uv 3r' 4d' 3r 3d2' 4r 4d 4r2 3d 4r' 4d2 Uv' 3r 3d' 4r2' 3d2' 4r2 3d' 3r2' 4d2 3r' 4d' Uv2 3r 4d2 3r 3d2 4r' 4d 4r2' 3d' 3r2' 3d Uv2 3r' 3d 4r' 4d' 3r 4d2' 4r 4d2 3r2 3d' Uv2' 3r2 3d2' 3r 4d' 4r2' 4d2 3r 3d2' 4r2' 4d2' Uv 3r 3d2' 3r2' 3d' 4r2' 3d 4r 3d' 4r 3d' Uv' 3r 3d2 3r2' 4d 4r2' 4d2 3r2 3d2' 4r2 3d2' Uv' 3r 3d' 4r' 4d 4r2' 3d2 3r' 4d2 4r2 3d' Uv2 4r2' 4d2' 4r 4d' 3r2' 4d2 3r2' 4d' 4r2' 3d2' Uv' 4r2 3d' 3r 3d' 3r' 4d2 3r 3d2 4r2 3d Uv' 3r 3d2 4r 3d' 3r2' 4d' 3r 3d' 3r 3d2' Uv2' 4r2' 3d2' 4r 3d2' 4r2' 3d 4r' 3d' 4r2' 4d Uv2' 3r' 4d 4r2' 3d 3r 3d2' 4r2' 3d 4r2' 4d Uv 3r2 3d 4r2 3d2' 4r2 3d 3r2' 3d2' 4r2 4d Uv 4r2' 3d2' 3r' 4d' 4r2' 4d2' 3r 4d2' 3r 4d' Uv' 4r2 3d' 4r 4d2 3r2' 4d' 3r 4d 4r' 4d2 Uv 3r2' 3d2 3r2' 4d 4r2 3d2 4r2' 3d2 4r 3d Uv2 3r2 3d2' 3r2 3d 4r' 4d2' 4r2 4d2' 4r2' 3d' Uv2 4r' 3d2 3r2' 3d 3r2' 4d2 3r 3d 4r2' 4d Uv2 3r 3d2 4r2 3d 3r2' 4d2' 3r2 3d2' 3r2 3d2 Uv' 3r2 4d' 4r 4d' 4r 3d2' 3r2 4d 3r 4d Uv2 4r2' 3d' 4r2 4d2' 3r2 4d 4r' 3d' 3r' 3d2 Uv' 4r' 4d2 4r' 4d 3r2' 4d 4r2' 4d' 3r2' 4d Uv2


----------

